# My band BloodMoney so bad it's good, it'S louder than early SWANS ask Henry Rollins?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

It loud instrumental noise-rock- noise metal, raw garage bass heavy ,minimalist,noisy, but no one like it but me hey, i dont care,lol
it'S my band even if it s**** it'S better than nothing.

What about Usine 451 well it a noise /experimental band (trow in the kitchen sink) industrial overtone (thus said early industrial i.e trobbing gristle.

Than what about tambourite ritual crap well this is me messing around project joke kind of running gag project humoureous instrumental tambourine groove .

Comment did someone actually like the stuff i post, what about my duo HEXEN smoke & fire hmm?? dubdoom warfare, tristan shone should remix it, how do i get it ttouch whit this gentelmen.I would like to see remix of my stuff by Tristan shone, of Author & Punisher, i dont wont to make moneey but my offering is solid all do it could be 10 gigazillion time heavier whit mister Shone.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*these jam of relentless brutal skronk were ment to be played at maximum volume ?*

yep , and loundess more bass , keep treble down, jeez i hope to lauch a cd of BloodMoney ''ayahuasca'' e.p of 2 jam jam 3 too ******** bad im sorry for my language .Anyway that about it folks.


----------

